
Instagram is down (500s) - kornish
http://isitdownforjustme.appspot.com/?url=instagram.com
======
megous
Should we rename HN to 500 news?

------
ct0
And I starting noticing real people, real interactions, real friendships.

~~~
onyva
Deleted my account after Cambridge analytica story broke out. It was fun when
it was about photography. It really boost my interest and made me experiment
and move on to DSLR and mirrorless eventually etc. But with sponsored ads and
less and less people interested in photography, I didn’t feel I was missing
much.

------
yakshaving_jgt
Let's hope it stays that way.

------
jdwithit
...and it's back up, as of about 2:20PM EDT. Was definitely down for me with
5xx errors earlier, though, checking from Boston. Both web and mobile app were
failing to load.

------
giancarlostoro
I can't help but think of that quote from The Social Network but in regard to
Instagram being uttered by Zuckerberg: "Instagram must never go down!"

------
cbhl
Ah, intern season.

------
janandonly
It seems as though this website is not functioning itself . Every domain I
checked says ”it’s down for us as well”.

~~~
ovao
I can at least confirm that I've been getting 503 errors on Instagram.

------
pier25
Yesterday it was Netflix, and today Instagram...

Is this the end of the world?

~~~
adreamingsoul
My sources tell me the Internet this week has been having a lot of technical
issues.... and with no Net Neutrality in the U.S.A the big Telcos are probably
"accidentally" cutting wires.

From my seat, it's certainly been an interesting two weeks putting out fires
across the globe.

